# Dear Abby.....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear Abby

My husband is a liar and a cheat. He has cheated on me from the beginning and when I confront him, he denies everything. What's worse, everyone knows he cheats on me. It is so humiliating!

Also, since he lost his job 14 years ago, he hasn't even looked for a new one. All he does all day is smoke cigars, cruise around and shoot bull with his buddies and has sex with hookers while I work so hard to pay our bills.

Since our daughter went away to college and then got married; he doesn't even pretend to like me, and hints that I may be a lesbian.

What should I do?

Signed: Clueless

Dear Clueless:
Grow up and dump him. You don't need him anymore! Good grief woman, you're running for President of the United States!

=======================================================

Reposted from a friend of mine.

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Dear Abby
> 
> My husband is a liar and a cheat. He has cheated on me from the beginning and when I confront him, he denies everything. What's worse, everyone knows he cheats on me. It is so humiliating!
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------

